# Is Pyramid a good brand?



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

I was looking to purchase a small set up for my car and pyramid seemed to have some decent prices. I was looking at the Pyramid 1000 Watts Max 2-Channel Amplifier is there anything wrong with this brand?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

*TRASH*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Feb 22 2005, 11:14 AM
> *TRASH
> [snapback]2761029[/snapback]​*


That's true and it's definatley far from the best out there, but if you're on a budget, you can get some decent bass out of it. Shit, it can atleast power your mids. If you're going for record setting bass or into competing at SPL compteitions, don't get Pyramid.


----------



## sixse7en (Apr 13, 2004)

swap-meet brand :thumbsdown:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

pyramids tha bomb yo....lol jp

pyramid only has one good use, well 2 actually, one is starting up your campfire, and a nice paperweight on the desk.


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Feb 22 2005, 01:12 PM
> *I was looking to purchase a small set up for my car and pyramid seemed to have some decent prices. I was looking at the Pyramid 1000 Watts Max 2-Channel Amplifier is there anything wrong with this brand?
> [snapback]2761010[/snapback]​*


 to give you an honest answer most of it is trash,but they might have some good midbass or tweetersand passive eq's.you just have to purchase to see for yourself.if you just not a stereo head and just don't care,yeah buy it.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Pyramind was cool in 1982

:uh:


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2005, 03:30 PM
> *Pyramind was cool in 1982
> 
> :uh:
> [snapback]2761714[/snapback]​*



true,he will have to experience it for himself. :biggrin: what i would do is look at some audio that he really wants and go for that.something more reliable and good warranty. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

1000 WATT THAT THING MUST BE A SURFBOARD!







i wouldnt buy it.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

I used to buy the cheap stuff it ends up costing you more money in the long run just save up and buy good stuff you will blow out Pyramid stuff plain and simply garbage don't waste your time with crap not worth the headache


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Feb 22 2005, 04:01 PM
> *1000 WATT THAT THING MUST BE A SURFBOARD!
> i wouldnt buy it.
> [snapback]2761933[/snapback]​*


It's a Pyramid 1000 watt, it must be the size of my foot.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Ten years ago they made the "Super Pro Super Blue" subs with a five year warranty and "Made In The Usa"...
At that time for the price they could not be beat and nearly impossible to blow...
Pyramid hasn't made anything useful since then...


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

so are these the same shit ? 

click here


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Feb 22 2005, 07:52 PM
> *so are these the same shit ?
> 
> click here
> [snapback]2763076[/snapback]​*


Yes, but I have no way to know if they would be as good as the ones made 10 years ago...
They look identical to what I carried in the 90's...


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i remembered my brother having 4 of the ten's in a dodge lancer, on a old ass rockford amp, the funny thing was that you could watch his muffler jump up and down when the bass hit, but since he installed it, it looked like ass


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 22 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Ten years ago they made the "Super Pro Super Blue" subs with a five year warranty and "Made In The Usa"...
> At that time for the price they could not be beat and nearly impossible to blow...
> Pyramid hasn't made anything useful since then...
> ...




I agree


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 22 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Ten years ago they made the "Super Pro Super Blue" subs with a five year warranty and "Made In The Usa"...
> At that time for the price they could not be beat and nearly impossible to blow...
> Pyramid hasn't made anything useful since then...
> ...


i had those in 95 , on a big ass kenwood amp banging , but that was ten years ago


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

here those 1000 watt pyramid amp cost 100 dollars we found one one day put it on 2 12" subwoofers and the amp burned out so is nothign but junk


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

I will tell you in high school I got fooled into buying a pyramid amp it was 600watts 200x2 at 4ohm 300x2 in 2ohm when I got it only had like 25amp fuse and put out 70x2 4ohm and could not perform in 2ohm. Also the amp had no low pass or high pass filter so words were coming through my subs. I sold it 2 weeks later and got me something worth a damn in the end. IF you want a nice little amp on a budget I would try www.etronics.com or www.savinglots.com and look into a little pioneer or profile amp if you on a budget. People on here are prolly gonna talk shit about both the amps mentioned but I used them when I was on a budget budget and they aight for the price.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

worthless!!! 1000 watts probably equals 75 watts


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> *worthless!!! 1000 watts probably equals 75 watts
> [snapback]2786236[/snapback]​*


maybe 7.5 watts.....lol


----------



## ReaLnez604 (Jan 29, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixse7en_@Feb 22 2005, 02:14 PM
> *swap-meet brand :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2761263[/snapback]​*


ive been wondering this for a little while too...

but i kept seeing it at flea markets, so i figured it was junk...


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Feb 22 2005, 12:12 PM
> *I was looking to purchase a small set up for my car and pyramid seemed to have some decent prices. I was looking at the Pyramid 1000 Watts Max 2-Channel Amplifier is there anything wrong with this brand?
> [snapback]2761010[/snapback]​*



yea totally awesome man, my boy has some 15's and they pound hard as hell! they only need 15w RMS too man! Fuckin paper cone, .25" voice coils (dual 8 ohm man)

Best out there for your money :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

U have to be careful about amp ratings... there is no standard. The Pyramid does push 1000watts... they just dont tell u its at some ridiculus impedance and for only 2 seconds before the amp blows... Def junk


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Mar 2 2005, 10:53 AM
> *yea totally awesome man, my boy has some 15's and they pound hard as hell! they only need 15w RMS too man! Fuckin paper cone, .25" voice coils (dual 8 ohm man)
> 
> Best out there for your money :uh:
> [snapback]2797619[/snapback]​*


Can't you bring more to the table than this?
Do you not have anything better to do with your obviously pathetic life than to come here and throw shit at people?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 2 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Can't you bring more to the table than this?
> Do you not have anything better to do with your obviously pathetic life than to come here and throw shit at people?
> [snapback]2798027[/snapback]​*


but then his life would be meaningless.


----------

